# whipping siphons



## skewed (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking to tinker around with a siphon and possibly incorporate it at work. Would like it to work hot as well as cold. Seems like the ISI gourmet whip is the leader but is pretty spendy considering I would like to have both a pint and a quart sized unit. Have any of you fine people used a Mosa? The stainless one looks very similar to the ISI and costs a bit more than half as much. Do they hold up and work with hot liquids like the ISI gourmet?

Cheers


----------



## ecchef (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a Mosa sitting on my desk waiting for its first test. I'll let you know how it fares.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 16, 2016)

Most, if not all, will work with hot food. However, not all canisters are insulated. The metal canister will become just as hot as the "liquid" you store in it. If this is an issue for you, bare that in mind.


----------



## skewed (Jan 16, 2016)

ecchef said:


> I have a Mosa sitting on my desk waiting for its first test. I'll let you know how it fares.



Great! I look forward to your opinion. Does it seem well build?



marc4pt0 said:


> Most, if not all, will work with hot food. However, not all canisters are insulated. The metal canister will become just as hot as the "liquid" you store in it. If this is an issue for you, bare that in mind.



I kind of figured that. I would guess that stainless ones will hold up better over time.

Thank you both for taking the time to reply!


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 17, 2016)

Not familiar with the Mosa, but the ISI is worth the money in my opinion. Really nice build quality, and it holds temp pretty well on both sides. Also does great stored in a water bath for service. I'd caution against letting the dish dogs touch it though. The itty bitty internal gaskets eventually get lost in a dish machine. Best to wash by hand in your own time IMO.


----------



## skewed (Jan 17, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Not familiar with the Mosa, but the ISI is worth the money in my opinion. Really nice build quality, and it holds temp pretty well on both sides. Also does great stored in a water bath for service.



I have heard nothing but excellent reports of the ISI. Might end up with the 1q gourmet and the pint sized Mosa. 



brainsausage said:


> I'd caution against letting the dish dogs touch it though. The itty bitty internal gaskets eventually get lost in a dish machine. Best to wash by hand in your own time IMO.



I expected that. I will definitely take care of the washing by hand.

Cheers


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Gaskets at home depot. They are your gasket dealing friend. No matter how hard I try to save those, the moment I step out of the kitchen they end up in the dish. 
Sigh


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 17, 2016)

marc4pt0 said:


> Gaskets at home depot. They are your gasket dealing friend. No matter how hard I try to save those, the moment I step out of the kitchen they end up in the dish.
> Sigh



I hear ya brother. I used to ream out my cooks for dumping the siphons in with all their other crap end of service at my last gig. Some stuff never sticks...


----------



## Droahrig3 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah.. Don't take it to dish unless you don't mind losing it.. Unless you have one of those amazing dishwasher/facilities management types that come in early to caulk the trip sink again and detail stuff.. The Angels and Benitos are rare these days..


----------



## ecchef (Jan 17, 2016)

I'll do an ISI vs. Mosa pictorial. Both virgins. They should be ready for service next week.


----------



## panda (Jan 17, 2016)

those damn missing gaskets!!!! ahhh, i'm gonna burst one just thinking about it.


----------



## skewed (Jan 17, 2016)

ecchef said:


> I'll do an ISI vs. Mosa pictorial. Both virgins. They should be ready for service next week.



Great!

I was just reading that the profi just needs a silicone gasket in order to hold up to the rigors or using hot liquids. Also, the head valve is replaceable in the profi but not in the gourmet. I might just get the profi since they are pretty close in price to the stainless Mosa.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 20, 2016)

Slightly off topic... What are you guys paying for N2O chargers? Currently (without ordering 600+) I pay $0.50 per for iSi or $0.45 per for Ultra-Purewhip


----------



## skewed (Jan 21, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Slightly off topic... What are you guys paying for N2O chargers? Currently (without ordering 600+) I pay $0.50 per for iSi or $0.45 per for Ultra-Purewhip




Best I have found:

http://www.creamright.com/product/WCC-MN-WPRT50.html

$.35 each but you have to order over a $100 to get free shipping. So 6x50 would get you over the $100. Better than having to buy a whole case.


----------



## skewed (Jan 29, 2016)

Just a quick update: I went with a ISI profi and bought a silicone gasket to handle hot stuff better. Build quality is excellent. I am very happy with. Still interested in hearing how it compares with the Mosa. I would like to pick up a pint sized siphon at some point.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 29, 2016)

Never got to the comparison. EOY inventory prep has been killing me for the last couple of weeks. Gomennasai.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 29, 2016)

skewed said:


> Just a quick update: I went with a ISI profi and bought a silicone gasket to handle hot stuff better. Build quality is excellent. I am very happy with. Still interested in hearing how it compares with the Mosa. I would like to pick up a pint sized siphon at some point.



I know many people use this combo without any problems, but iSi advises against it. I emailed them to ask if replacing the gasket would allow the profi to be used with hot ingredients, here is their reply...

"No it cannot be used for hot even if you change the gasket. The head valve in the Gourmet Whip is different and fixed (not removable) then the Profi which is also a factor of hot applications. 
Thank you,




Michele Delikat
Sales Administration Manager- Retail & EDI Coordinator"


----------



## superk17 (Mar 24, 2016)

Did you check restaurant supply stores, even online, that is where i bought mine and I saved a lot. I think may be almost the same units, but I have no proof. I don't use very frequently and it works for me.


----------

